# fastest usb drive..???



## Harinder (Nov 21, 2009)

what is the fastest usb drive..for 4gb and 8gb....also mention fastest portable hd


----------



## adityaxone (Nov 23, 2009)

corsair voyager is the fastest flash drive. and about portable drives, transcend storejet 25m is pretty good. a friend of mine bought it for 3.3k (250GB), and trust me, it has got awesome read&write speed!


----------

